
Steve Sinofksy Finds HBO's Silicon Valley Suggests Friends Upvote HN - inputcoffee
https://twitter.com/stevesi/status/866542349278601216
======
inputcoffee
Yeah, if you have a better title for this,PLEASE suggest it.

Thought it would be interesting for the HN community.

